# Toilet / Black Tank Between Trips



## daveo (Mar 23, 2008)

after i dump, I rinse again, then add about 5 gallons of water in the black tank. I add Calgon water softener. Should I also add one of the de-odo packets, or nothing?


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Add the packet.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We do the same - add water & drop a blue packet down into the tank....don’t use the calgon.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

I use the liquid stuff, but I add water, calgon and stuff to the tank after dumping. Make sure that some water stays inside the toilet to keep the seal moist. Not sure how long it takes for it to evaporate. I'm keeping an eye on mine to see how often I'll have to top off that small amount of water during the winter time.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> I use the liquid stuff, but I add water, calgon and stuff to the tank after dumping. Make sure that some water stays inside the toilet to keep the seal moist. Not sure how long it takes for it to evaporate. I'm keeping an eye on mine to see how often I'll have to top off that small amount of water during the winter time.


I would say everything else is good....... but i wouldn't leave water on the seal in the winter......if in a northern/freezing climate....


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Pink stuff is okay, right? For the winter I did run pink stuff throughout and there is pink stuff sitting there. My bad....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Summertime I put a bottle of tank treatment and a few gallons of water in the black tank between trips. For the winter I leave a few inches of antifreeze in the bowl and a little in the tank. Been doing it that way for 7 winters.

Mike


----------

